# sitting by the heater how close is to close



## flagrl (Jan 21, 2012)

i have a space heater and my bunny will sit by it the whole time it is on even when he feels hot. sometimes he will sit with his back touching the heater while its on and i dont want him to get burned or too hot but he loves to sit by it. so how close is to close to the space heater


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Jan 21, 2012)

I mean I could be wrong, but he should move if he's uncomfortable. If he isn't moving then I would assume that he's enjoying it.


----------



## flagrl (Jan 21, 2012)

ok i just dont\ want him to get hurt or over heate. thank you


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jan 24, 2012)

Rabbits generally cope with cold a lot better than they cope with heat. Their cage should be well away from any heat source.

However, if your bun enjoys lying by the heat then that should be ok. Like mentioned above, he should move if he gets too hot. 

Is it like, a closed heater? Could he possibly burn himself on the inside? I doubt it, but just check.

Jen


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine hop over to toast their toes on the heat vent when it comes on *shrug* I've never worried about it since they have the free choice. The only concern I would have is hot hot does the surface get? Could the fur catch on fire?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd be concerned if it was the kind of heater that doesn't immediately turn off if it falls over on the him.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 24, 2012)

My dad's bunny will do that...she'll flop in front of the heater all winter long. When she gets warm, she'll go to her cage for a drink of water or come to the kitchen to beg for food for a bit and then she'll go right back. I think as long as you're home to keep an eye on bunny/heater, you're fine.


----------



## flagrl (Jan 24, 2012)

ok good thank you guys. i will keep an eye on him and turn it off when im gone.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 24, 2012)

They're pretty good at self regulating. When we used to have a fireplace, the dogs would jockey for position when I started crumbling up paper for the kindling.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 25, 2012)

OMG I wouldn't have a heater that gets hot and he could get burned anywhere near my bunnies or any pet for that matter. That's very dangerous.:shock:

Ask any fireman they are one of the worse things for staring fires in the winter time.

Mineuse to love laying on or near the heating vent (in the winter)when I lived in the house. And in the summer to get to cool air from the air conditioner.

Susan


----------

